# One Of Our Outbackers Needs Your Prayers



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I hate to post bad news, but Tim called a few minutes ago and said that his dad had some medical issues this morning and is in ICU. The prognosis seems grave at this point but anything is possible with prayer, so I am putting this out there for the community. Should things progress negatively, your prayers can make a huge difference to Tim, Michelle and the girls, so keep them in your thoughts for the next little while and I will keep you posted about what is going on.

Thanks,

Darlene P

**** UPDATE****

Tonight I received a call from Tim again. Unfortunately, his father did not pull through and has passed. Continued prayers for our friend and his family would be appreciated.

Darlene


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> I hate to post bad news, but Tim called a few minutes ago and said that his dad had some medical issues this morning and is in ICU. The prognosis seems grave at this point but anything is possible with prayer, so I am putting this out there for the community. Should things progress negatively, your prayers can make a huge difference to Tim, Michelle and the girls, so keep them in your thoughts for the next little while and I will keep you posted about what is going on.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Darlene P


Consider it done!

Jim, Katrina, and Abbey.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

He has my prayers, will add it to my list. Keep us posted.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

May God keep you and hold you in his arms. May you draw strength from his presence. Please God grant us the favor of your loving hand and the wisdom to accept your plans.

Amen

Reverie


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Tim,

So sorry to hear about your dad. You and your family are all in our thoughts and prayers tonight...

Dawn and Pat


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Consider your family added to list for bedtime tonight.

Our prayers and hearts are there for you and your family - God Bless

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Our prayers are with you..............


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

You, your Father and your family will be in our thoughts.
Hang in there, big guy!

Hopeful Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim my good friend your dad and family will be in our prayers
Just remember you have another family you can lean on
If there is any thing we can do, you have my # my friend

Don Peg & Kids
Barb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Of course we'll keep him in our thoughts and prayers.

Best of luck.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Tim, we hope all goes well!
Good luck and best wishes.

Steve and Ruth


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Tim, our prayers are with you and your family. If you need anything just call.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Please know the family is in my prayers. As my motto says, "God will see you through". 
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Tim, Wolfwood has just lit a candle for each of you, Michelle, the girls, and your Dad. All good energy coming your way, my friend!

Judi


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

you are in my prayers

Jeff


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

God Bless You and Your Family Tim!

Ronda and Virgil


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

God Bless You Tim & Michelle, Hang in there and hope to see you guys soon.

Will


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

May god bless you and your family.

Russ


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Reverie said:


> May God keep you and hold you in his arms. May you draw strength from his presence. Please God grant us the favor of your loving hand and the wisdom to accept your plans.
> 
> Amen
> 
> Reverie


AMEN!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are offered!

Eric


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We will keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers.

If you need anything, please don't hesitate to call.

Gary


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers go out too!

I just lost my mother suddenly about two weeks ago, so I know a little about what Tim must be going through


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We also offer our thoughts and prayers.

God Bless,
Jim and Esther


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We'll be praying for Tim's dad and their family. God Bless!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dougdogs said:


> Our thoughts and prayers go out too!
> 
> I just lost my mother suddenly about two weeks ago, so I know a little about what Tim must be going through


Hi dougdogs,

My sincere condolences to you and your family. I too lost my mom almost 3 years ago and it still hurts to this day.

Dawn


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

[quote name='prevish gang' date='Feb 12 2007, 06:15 PM' post='188921']
I hate to post bad news, but Tim called a few minutes ago and said that his dad had some medical issues this morning and is in ICU. The prognosis seems grave at this point but anything is possible with prayer, so I am putting this out there for the community. Should things progress negatively, your prayers can make a huge difference to Tim, Michelle and the girls, so keep them in your thoughts for the next little while and I will keep you posted about what is going on.

Thanks,

Darlene P

**** UPDATE****

Tonight I received a call from Tim again. Unfortunately, his father did not pull through and has passed. Continued prayers for our friend and his family would be appreciated.

Darlene

Bump to the front


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Tim,

So sorry to hear about your Father.

You will be in our prayers.

Phil, Ellen & Carson


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We're still here for you Tim, sending prayers for strength and comfort for your family

Dawn


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry to here about your loss.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you And your family.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Tim,

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers tonight, and in the future. I hope that you will find strength and comfort from your second family here.

Clare, Tim& the kids


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My family and I wish to express our sincere condolences for your loss.

Take comfort in the thought that he has gone to be with the Father and will suffer no more.

Dan


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Laura and I are sorry to hear the news about your father Tim.
-Sam


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

I'm so sorry to her about you Father. From Shannon and myself, I would like to extend our sincerest sympathies. Please give your family our best wishes, and a big hug while you are at it.

Doug & Shannon


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Our sincere condolences on your loss. You are in our thoughts and prayers.......

-Bill & Cindy


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tim and Family,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My family will pray for yours... anything you need, all you have to do is name it!

David and Wanda


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

daves700 said:


> Tim and Family,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My family will pray for yours... anything you need, all you have to do is name it!
> 
> David and Wanda


We are so sorry to hear about your loss.Our prays wll be with you and your family.

Greg & Kathleen


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Tim,

I am very sad to hear of your loss. Prayers are going up tonight from down south.....

We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Tim and Michelle: Sincere condolences from our family to yours. Hope to see all of you again soon. Bob, Terri, Tim and Matt


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim,

So sorry to hear about your father. May God grant you and your family the comfort and grace to get through this trying time.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Praying for you and your family Tim, I'm very sorry for your loss

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Tim,

Your and your family are in our prayers during this difficult time.

Tim squared.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know Darlene. Tim, you and your family are in our prayers. I am so sorry for your loss.

Brenda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Tim,
I am so sorry about your loss. I am not far from you, if there is anything I can do please let me know.

Linda


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> May God keep you and hold you in his arms. May you draw strength from his presence. Please God grant us the favor of your loving hand and the wisdom to accept your plans.
> 
> Amen
> 
> Reverie


AMEN! Remember your extended family loves you and will continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers!
Love in Christ,
Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks all for your kind words and prayers. It is nice to have the support and prayers from our friends.

This loss is especially tough since Tim lost his Mom a year and 4 months ago. His parents were in their mid-60's and that is too young. But it just reminds us how short life is so we need to spend time with our loved ones while they are here.

Thanks again, 
Michelle


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Thanks all for your kind words and prayers. It is nice to have the support and prayers from our friends.
> 
> This loss is especially tough since Tim lost his Mom a year and 4 months ago. His parents were in their mid-60's and that is too young. But it just reminds us how short life is so we need to spend time with our loved ones while they are here.
> 
> ...


Tim, Michelle and Family,

Please forgive my lateness - I just saw this. We are so sorry for your loss. May God bless and keep you.

Sluggo & PK


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Tim and Michelle,

We are so sorry to hear about you dad. Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.

Mike, Lynn, Miguel, and Allie


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Tim, Michelle and family.

We are so sorry to her about your father, best wishes and good thoughts.

Steve & Ruth


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tim, Michelle, Madison and Mckenzie,

We are so very sorry to hear this news. Please know that you are all in our thoughts & prayers.








Tami, John & John Luke


----------

